# Options for a UV Sterilizer on a 125G with FX5?



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm looking to get a UV Sterilizer for my 125G for a couple of reasons:

1. I don't have a quarantine tank or a room for a quarantine tank, therefore I'd like to try an be proactive in killing "bad" organisms, parasites in my show tank.

2. I'm tired of the Algae. I do weekly water changes (though I do slip a couple of days here and there) and have 2 BN pleco's. Unfortunately, with the T5HOs, the algae growth is crazy. On day 5-6, the water starts getting pretty green when viewing from the side (from the front, it looks fine).

With that said, I've been looking at my options. I know I can plumb one in-line with my FX5, however since it has such a high rate of flow, I'm assuming I'd need something like the turbo twist 12?

I was also looking at the Aquatop CF500UV. In all honesty, it's cheaper than any UV sterilizer I've seen and figured it could add to my filtration. However, I don't know if that's the best route to go. I'm wondering if, while a bit more $$, is a UV plumbed inline or one with a dedicated pump better...?

Suggestions? If you do feel a dedicated one is better, please recommend a solution that wouldn't be to gaudy in the tank

Thanks!


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

UV sterilizers don't do anything for parasites in or on fish and algae on rocks. They are more for free floating algae and bacteria.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm well aware of that and is exactly why I want it


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Ah, sorry. Wasn't paying attention. I would just get the aquatop. I think the UV sterilizer itself costs like $120? The aquatop costs about the same and it's a filter.


----------



## cfjimmy (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a 125 gal that has a FX5 and Turbotwist 18 watt. I use a dedicated pump for the Turbotwist because I didn't want to interfer with my filter. I use a Maxi-Jet 1200 on the Turbotwist. It works great and easy to hide behind rocks. Been using it for several years with no problems. No alge in water or parasites that I know of. Have not lost a fish except for jumpers.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

@metriclimam - No worries! I was leaning that way but am second guessing myself on its effectiveness vs a standalone, higher wattage UV.

@cfjimmy - That sounds interesting...how do you have it plumbed? I'm assuming the Maxijet is submerged in the tank with the turbo twist under the cabinet? How is the return set up from the turbo twist?


----------



## cfjimmy (Jun 16, 2011)

@cfjimmy - That sounds interesting...how do you have it plumbed? I'm assuming the Maxijet is submerged in the tank with the turbo twist under the cabinet? How is the return set up from the turbo twist?

The Maxijet is on the bottom on one end and the turbo twist hangs on the back of the other end. I connected a line from the output of the Maxijet to the input of the Turbo Twist. Got a couple of fittings for Home Depot to make the Turbo Twist hang verticaly on the back of the tank. I put a sponge on the intake of the Maxijet.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

So the Maxijet is submerged behind a rock in the bottom of the tank, with a line running up and out of the tank to the turbo twist, at the other end, which is hanging on the back of the tank. Is that right?

No that gets the water into the TT...how do you get the water back out of the TT to the tank? PVC fitting or vinyl tubing?

Finally, you don't happen to have a pic of the UV set up, do you?

Thanks!


----------



## cfjimmy (Jun 16, 2011)

So the Maxijet is submerged behind a rock in the bottom of the tank, with a line running up and out of the tank to the turbo twist, at the other end, which is hanging on the back of the tank. Is that right?

Yes. The rocks on the end with the Maxijet go all the way to the top so the line running up doesn't show.

So that gets the water into the TT...how do you get the water back out of the TT to the tank? PVC fitting or vinyl tubing?

I purchased PVC fittings from Home Depot.

Finally, you don't happen to have a pic of the UV set up, do you?

Sorry, I don't. But I think you have it right.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Looking at my setup and the way it would have to be plumbed with a Maxijet, I'm starting to lean away from this idea. I do not think I would be able to hide the pump well enough out of sight. I'm pretty sure with my setup it will stick out like a sore thumb. I'm wondering if I should use a smaller filter, like an XP2 on the tank and hookup the UV to that. This will add extra filtration and on top of that, the UV capabilities, I contemplated hooking it up to my FX5, however I think the flow is way too much for it to be effective...


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Hmm....would it be worth building some sort of small sump to run the UV in, under the stand in a closed loop? What would be needed to get a, say 10-20G sump installed? Are drilled tanks necessary for a sump setup? Am I to assume without an overflow of some sort, I'd be mandated to again, run a pump in the tank to pump the water out of the tank into the sump?


----------



## bcshepard (Sep 20, 2011)

I notice this time of year in particular I get algae buildups.. I'm generally fine otherwise.. But if you over feed this just fuels the problem more.


----------



## jcahow (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a number of larger tanks with UV on them hooked into the outflow of Eheim canisters under my tanks. I have them on tanks that face windows and they have little to no algae in them. To be far I installed them when I setup the tanks so I am not sure how much algae I would have without them, short of shutting them off for a long time. I feel better having them there but it can make priming the canister harder due to the longer output flow.

Personally I had trouble with the stiffness of Eheim's tubing (which I had to bend 90 degrees) which put stress on the UV connections where it was connected. I solved the problem by purchasing Eheim 90 degree pre-frabicated tubing elbows and placing them directly in the tubing which relieved all stress on the tubing and UV connections.

I use Terminator Brand UV Sterilizers sold by this site. They seem quite sturdy and come with a quick release clamp to mount them in a horizontal or verical position. They come with very long electrical cords as well (there is a mountable starter brick inline in the cord).

http://americanaquariumproducts.com/Com ... lizer.html

They have them for all size tanks and flow volumes along with replacement UV bulbs they use. I have been very happy with the products they sell and communicating with them by email.

Remember UV bulbs wear out and loose their efficiency over time and are recommended to be replaced yearly. They are also cooled by water flow so if you shut your canister flow off for a long time you should unplug the UV bulb until the flow is restarted again. You can definitely tell when they are engaged on my tanks as they put out a light which I can see faintly through the swing doors on my tank stands in the dark.


----------

